# Kenny Omega in The AEW Talent Meeting: "If I Were The Promoter, I Wouldn't Hire 8/10 of You"



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Brian Last, who has direct sources in AEW, said anyone who isn't in The Elite's inner circle found Kenny Omega's speech laughable. He also said towards the end of the video that they respected Tony Khan's comments because they know he means well.

I personally find it hilarious that he would say this when more than half of the locker room are charity friendship hires that suck at their jobs.* *The Elite were the only ones who knew these people and invited them to come over, so they only have themselves to blame for the poor quality of the majority of this roster.*


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

How many dolls/kids were in the meeting? Hilarious if true.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Most of the good talent wouldn´t hire Omega or the Bucks if they were promoters, so that evens it up


----------



## ripcitydisciple (Dec 18, 2014)

Cornette's crew is saying this.... The one's who have a vendetta against Omega?

Yeah...


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Cornette's crew is saying this.... The one's who have a vendetta against Omega?
> 
> Yeah...


Comical how easy that was to figure, but the same marks that are eating it up are the ones genuinely in belief that the Bucks are avoiding FTR.

“Work me, master! Worrrrrk meeeeee…”


----------



## Good Bunny (Apr 10, 2021)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Cornette's crew is saying this.... The one's who have a vendetta against Omega?
> 
> Yeah...


This report has an 8 out of 10 chance of being false, but for the sake of fuckery I want to believe it’s true.

I can’t imagine he’s saying that about the ex WWE guys. Those guys know what they’re doing for the most part. And also…he can’t be talking about the guys/friends he helped get jobs there years ago.

BUT this could also be leading to that eventual AEW originals vs. ex WWE civil war. That would be one of the biggest angles Tony could book—remember that thread we had a month ago?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I haven't heard that anywhere else except from Cornette and Last, and given Cornette's hatred of the guy, also have a hard time believing it too given this was just 12 minutes shitting on everything.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> I haven't heard that anywhere else except from Cornette and Last, and given Cornette's hatred of the guy, also have a hard time believing it too given this was just 12 minutes shitting on everything.


Meltzer is a liar, but Cornette is the epitome of honesty. Haven’t you heard from these fucks?

I’m laughing at them claiming Punk became the top ratings draw.

7 times over 1 million in 2022. 7 times over 1 million in 2021 PRIOR to Punk’s arrival, despite MULTIPLE weeks being preempted.

Explain it or shut the fuck up.

Hey Cornette:


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

bdon said:


> Meltzer is a liar, but Cornette is the epitome of honesty. Haven’t you heard from these fucks?


I went a tried to look this up for awhile, mostly all I got was that what Omega said in his little speech was him frustrated and trying to light a fire or some shit, and that it got a mixed reaction. This was looking at a mixture of whatever Dave, Mike Johnson, and Sapp posted so I usually just go with those guys. None of them mentioned what Omega actually said though.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Dr. Middy said:


> I went a tried to look this up for awhile, mostly all I got was that what Omega said in his little speech was him frustrated and trying to light a fire or some shit, and that it got a mixed reaction. This was looking at a mixture of whatever Dave, Mike Johnson, and Sapp posted so I usually just go with those guys. None of them mentioned what Omega actually said though.


Let’s be real here: Brian’s sources are FTR, who have flat out mentioned A) they know Cornette is playing a character and B) know there is money to be made by drawing out an eventual story with the Bucks, and that pie increases the more Cornette and his Cult genuinely believe the Bucks are holding them down.

They are all laughing their way to the bank.

That AEW locker room figured out the biggest fucking mark in the room is the journalist/podcaster. For The Bucks and Kenny, they know they can feed Meltzer whatever and will have it treated as gospel. For FTR and the like, they can feed Cornette and Last any story and watch it be treated as gospel.

Everyone ready to burn AEW to the ground was convinced that Sean Ross Sapp was telling the truth about MJF, even when I preached these very same principles. The biggest mark in the room is the journalist or radio/podcast personality that thinks they are your friend and, thus, couldn’t possibly get false information.

The AEW locker room is very astute.


----------



## Mr316 (Dec 3, 2020)

Not the smartest thing to say in front of the entire locker room and the President of the company. The only one who should have talked at this meeting is Tony himself.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Mr316 said:


> Not the smartest thing to say in front of the entire locker room and the President of the company. The only one who should have talked at this meeting is Tony himself.


Omega leaves tomorrow, and half the audience will feel bamboozled by TK and all of the ex-WWE guys and fuck right off with him.

Do none of y’all remember TNA?


----------



## Randy Lahey (Apr 14, 2014)

If he was talking about the Women’s roster, it’s a true statement.


----------



## Irish Jet (Nov 15, 2011)

The idea of Twinkle Toes giving a rousing speech is so hilarious.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

Mr316 said:


> Not the smartest thing to say in front of the entire locker room and the President of the company. The only one who should have talked at this meeting is Tony himself.


Omega is the lockerrroom leader and an AEW founder. I would say TK should really only be dealing with the ownership shit.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

👉 BANG!!!

Worst dude in the history of the business wouldn't hire someone else...wow.


----------



## toxicnacho (5 mo ago)

I have chosen to disregard any and all reports involving AEW until any talent of theirs becomes contractless and comes out and says it themselves.

While I'm not one to tend to believe that everything is a work here..whatever the case may be.. AEW has been interesting enough to continually be the talk of the wrestling world.

It's keeping eyes peeled on the product.


----------



## DUD (Feb 21, 2021)

What @bdon said.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Yea, I'm not buying it lol. Happy to be proven wrong, but need a more credible source than fucking Corny of all people.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

lol I don't really buy this report, but if there's any truth to it I'd be curious to hear who Kenny wouldn't have hired.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol I don't really buy this report, but if there's any truth to it I'd be curious to hear who Kenny wouldn't have hired.


The Memory of Cody rHHHodes and Adam Cole

😂😂😂


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> Omega is the lockerrroom leader and an AEW founder. I would say TK should really only be dealing with the ownership shit.


So why didn't he show up to work for 8 months? Olivier couldn't lead a blind man across the road. Even the idea or him giving a rousing speech is laughable. This is the same week that ospray hung him out to dry on the mic. Really leading the boys there getting dogged out by a talent from another company in his own show. Blood shocking lack of insight if he said this. I'd bet he will back on the shelf on mental health leave within 6 months guy sounds like he is cracking up as the weeks go by.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> So why didn't he show up to work for 8 months? Olivier couldn't lead a blind man across the road. Even the idea or him giving a rousing speech is laughable. This is the same week that ospray hung him out to dry on the mic. Really leading the boys there getting dogged out by a talent from another company in his own show. Blood shocking lack of insight if he said this. I'd bet he will back on the shelf on mental health leave within 6 months guy sounds like he is cracking up as the weeks go by.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

Kenny shouldn't even get offended when they call him by these shitty ass names. Heck I wouldn't when these fuckers look like this. Any average looking person would look like Henry Cavill and Margot Robbie next to these people


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

I can't see Kenny having the balls to actually offend anyone to their face. I can't see Brian Last just making things up though. Could be his source working him now that AEW have gone worked shoot crazy.

Let's hope all of this actually ends up in some good TV. Unlikely with Kenny Omega involved we can hope.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

Tell it like it is said:


> Kenny shouldn't even get offended when they call him by these shitty ass names. Heck I wouldn't when these fuckers look like this. Any average looking person would look like Henry Cavill and Margot Robbie next to these people
> View attachment 131671


These are the people triggering all of his Twitter meltdowns? 🤣


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

Tell it like it is said:


> Kenny shouldn't even get offended when they call him by these shitty ass names. Heck I wouldn't when these fuckers look like this. Any average looking person would look like Henry Cavill and Margot Robbie next to these people
> View attachment 131671


AEW marks shouldn't be throwing stones in glass houses.

Cornette is actually entertaining. Unlike Kenny Omega.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

People saying Cornette is lying aren't really up to speed with how he is. He has definite sources and much of what he has been saying over the last few years, has later on proven to be absolutely accurate as far as behind the scenes stuff. He clearly has people who talk to him.

Now, whether those people are telling him the truth, a half truth or maybe even working him, who knows? But he isn't pulling it out of thin air just because he hates Omega. That's not really how Cornette works and is a lazy take.


----------



## $Dolladrew$ (Jun 15, 2020)

bdon said:


> Comical how easy that was to figure, but the same marks that are eating it up are the ones genuinely in belief that the Bucks are avoiding FTR.
> 
> “Work me, master! Worrrrrk meeeeee…”


Let's not forget the majority of these Indy level hires was during the pandemic....since then we've seen contracts not renewed or switched for per appearance deals along with the quality of hirings going up.


----------



## toontownman (Jan 25, 2009)

AEW Civil War - have they trademarked that as a PPV yet. Its coming, as is their big storyline with MJF's return.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> AEW marks shouldn't be throwing stones in glass houses.
> 
> Cornette is actually entertaining. Unlike Kenny Omega.


Entertaining to who?? Cornette is only relevant at this point to a niche group of shitty self-hating people.


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Dr. Middy said:


> I went a tried to look this up for awhile, mostly all I got was that what Omega said in his little speech was him frustrated and trying to light a fire or some shit, and that it got a mixed reaction. This was looking at a mixture of whatever Dave, Mike Johnson, and Sapp posted so I usually just go with those guys. None of them mentioned what Omega actually said though.


Yeah, that's basically what I gathered from different reports.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

AuthorOfPosts said:


> I can't see Kenny having the balls to actually offend anyone to their face. I can't see Brian Last just making things up though. Could be his source working him now that AEW have gone worked shoot crazy.
> 
> Let's hope all of this actually ends up in some good TV. Unlikely with Kenny Omega involved we can hope.


Did you see him screeching and backing off when ospray got in his face after the show this week. Was hilarious the guy such a pussy.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED (Dec 21, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Did you see him screeching and backing off when ospray got in his face after the show this week. Was hilarious the guy such a pussy.


The only Kenny Omega match I'd genuinely like to see is against the far better, more serious and more menacing guy that replaced him, Will Ospreay.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Tell it like it is said:


> Entertaining to who?? Cornette is only relevant at this point to a niche group of shitty self-hating people.


Lol the most listened to wrestling podcast on the planet. Meanwhile Kenny plays video games online and chats to a handful of fans online. Cornette has a huge influence and Tony Khan has several times admitted it.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

I don't know if it's true but I wouldn't put it past Kenny, sounds exactly like something he'd say. The Elite all seem pretty fragile.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

To be fair this isn't the sort of quote you would make up. I haven't heard Kenny come out on his twitter to deny he said it. What a fucking arrogant thing to say. More likely he lost most of the room if he said it. After booking the women's division like shit and his japanese Schoolgirl fetish he hardly has leg to stand on in talking about good hiring practices. There has also been some awful old Japanese talent and some shocking indy talent as well known goofs like the good brothers that has come over that I'd be fairly certain he bent Tony's ear on.


----------



## HookedOnThuganomics (10 mo ago)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Brian Last, who has direct sources in AEW, said anyone who isn't in The Elite's inner circle found Kenny Omega's speech laughable. He also said towards the end of the video that they respected Tony Khan's comments because they know he means well.
> 
> I personally find it hilarious that he would say this when more than half of the locker room are charity friendship hires that suck at their jobs.* *The Elite were the only ones who knew these people and invited them to come over, so they only have themselves to blame for the poor quality of the majority of this roster.*


I'm not listening to that, Cornette absolutely sucks


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

toxicnacho said:


> I have chosen to disregard any and all reports involving AEW until any talent of theirs becomes contractless and comes out and says it themselves.
> 
> While I'm not one to tend to believe that everything is a work here..whatever the case may be.. AEW has been interesting enough to continually be the talk of the wrestling world.
> 
> It's keeping eyes peeled on the product.


Fair enough position to take.

It certainly will be interesting to see what comes out years from now.

Also, welcome to the forum


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Why ignore the megathread?

cornette stuff in here









Jim Cornette's AEW Reviews Megathread


Due to popular demand, welcome to the Jim Cornette megathread! Here, we will share all of his AEW reviews and opinions and discuss them in detail. You can even share old videos if a topic suddenly becomes relevant again, or you just want to have a good laugh.




www.wrestlingforum.com





@Firefromthegods - merging?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Bubbly3 said:


> People saying Cornette is lying aren't really up to speed with how he is. He has definite sources and much of what he has been saying over the last few years, has later on proven to be absolutely accurate as far as behind the scenes stuff. He clearly has people who talk to him.
> 
> Now, whether those people are telling him the truth, a half truth or maybe even working him, who knows? But he isn't pulling it out of thin air just because he hates Omega. That's not really how Cornette works and is a lazy take.


*Let's review all the times The Experience podcast has been right, since people in this section like to pretend like shit doesn't happen.

Cornette and Last were the first to report the EVPs not getting along while everyone said they were lying ✅

Brian Last calls Cody being the first executive to leave OVER A YEAR before it happens ✅

Cornette says JR and the other elders/legends can't stand the young guys because they all ignore advice in 2020. Billy Gunn says the exact same thing on Renee's podcast this weekend. ✅

Cornette was the first to REPEATEDLY report that the Young Bucks are actively burying FTR since 2020. Dax recently told Meltzer to shut the fuck up on Twitter when he tried to say it was a myth. ✅*

@One Shed *you're really good at keeping a track record of these things, so please feel free to chime in if I missed something.*


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

Bubbly3 said:


> People saying Cornette is lying aren't really up to speed with how he is. He has definite sources and much of what he has been saying over the last few years, has later on proven to be absolutely accurate as far as behind the scenes stuff. He clearly has people who talk to him.
> 
> Now, whether those people are telling him the truth, a half truth or maybe even working him, who knows? But he isn't pulling it out of thin air just because he hates Omega. That's not really how Cornette works and is a lazy take.


The reason he hates Omega is because he called in injured for a ROH show he couldn't wrestle at, but went to Japan and accepted an award from Tokyo Sports for the Best Bout. He was actually injured and didn't wrestle in Japan, but Jim, heard (or just thought) otherwise and has had it out for him ever since. 

Here's an article: Kenny Omega Corrects Twitter User About A Passed ROH Appearance

Cross Cornette and you've made an enemy for life and he'll try and find any way to get back at you. Dude is vengeance personified, so yes, it is kind of how he works.


----------



## BestInTheWorld312 (Dec 31, 2013)

Ugh I was hoping Brian be back for this!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Lol the most listened to wrestling podcast on the planet. Meanwhile Kenny plays video games online and chats to a handful of fans online. Cornette has a huge influence and Tony Khan has several times admitted it.





thisissting said:


> To be fair this isn't the sort of quote you would make up. I haven't heard Kenny come out on his twitter to deny he said it. What a fucking arrogant thing to say. More likely he lost most of the room if he said it. After booking the women's division like shit and his japanese Schoolgirl fetish he hardly has leg to stand on in talking about good hiring practices. There has also been some awful old Japanese talent and some shocking indy talent as well known goofs like the good brothers that has come over that I'd be fairly certain he bent Tony's ear on.












_*"Mraaap!!!.. Videeeeo.Games... Japanese.. Scooolgurls..MRAAP!!!*_


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Let's review all the times The Experience podcast has been right, since people in this section like to pretend like shit doesn't happen.
> 
> Cornette and Last were the first to report the EVPs not getting along while everyone said they were lying ✅
> 
> ...


He certainly predicted Wardlow getting buried but I do not think anyone could have predicted just how frozen cold they have managed to get him to now.

I cannot wait for JR's first appearance on the Experience after he retires. You know that will be must listen.

It is definitely going to be interesting to see what comes out about Kenny and the Hardlys that they keep hinting at.

Like Brian said a couple times "vice presidents come and go."


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> _*"Mraaap!!!.. Videeeeo.Games... Japanese.. Scooolgurls..MRAAP!!!*_


You stole my GIF lol


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And for the record, I’m pretty sure I was the first one to predict Cody would leave. I was for damn sure the first to say that Cody was trying to distance himself and booking himself to try and be the guy Daddy Vince and Daddy H wanted him
To be, and I also said Omega would be the next right after Cody left.

I can assure you I have no sources, but I have a penchant for reading between the lines. Brian calling that shit doesn’t mean a fucking thing.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

Tell it like it is said:


> Kenny shouldn't even get offended when they call him by these shitty ass names. Heck I wouldn't when these fuckers look like this. Any average looking person would look like Henry Cavill and Margot Robbie next to these people
> View attachment 131671


You act like the average Dubbalo doesn't look like this


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> Did you see him screeching and backing off when ospray got in his face after the show this week. Was hilarious the guy such a pussy.


It's still real to you dammit!


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

bdon said:


> And for the record, I’m pretty sure I was the first one to predict Cody would leave, and I also said Omega would be the next right after Cody left. I can assure you I have no sources, but I have a penchant for reading between the lines. Brian calling that shit doesn’t mean a fucking thing.


Seriously, if anyone out of the 4 of them was going to leave first it was going to be Cody. He was the late comer to the group, has connections and history with WWE and during his time on the indies had found himself and his character and worked hard and positioned himself to become everything that WWE are looking for in a FOTC hire.

Also veterans having issues with the youths ain't something new or something you need a crystal ball to predict.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

One Shed said:


> He certainly predicted Wardlow getting buried but I do not think anyone could have predicted just how frozen cold they have managed to get him to now.
> 
> I cannot wait for JR's first appearance on the Experience after he retires. You know that will be must listen.
> 
> ...


*Let's bookmark Brian's latest prediction from this video: "Kenny is the next EVP out the fucking door."*


----------



## Scuba Steve (Sep 29, 2021)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Why ignore the megathread?
> 
> cornette stuff in here
> 
> ...


Because starting your own thread creates a greater chance to get the attention sought to push their anti AEW narratives.

The toxicity in this section is reflective of the fact that Tony Khan and co living rent free in so many people's heads.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *Let's bookmark Brian's latest prediction from this video: "Kenny is the next EVP out the fucking door."*


Oh, the prediction I made months ago? Yeah, that Brian Last sure has some great connections.



bdon said:


> I would not be surprised to see Kenny make the jump. He has spoken a couple of times about how all it takes is one phone call to make the match with AJ at Mania a reality, and that the AJ match IS important to him.











Brian Last isn’t saying anything fucking profound. Again, he’s saying shit I have already predicted FIVE FUCKING MONTHS AGO.

I’m not impressed.


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The reason he hates Omega is because he called in injured for a ROH show he couldn't wrestle at, but went to Japan and accepted an award from Tokyo Sports for the Best Bout. He was actually injured and didn't wrestle in Japan, but Jim, heard (or just thought) otherwise and has had it out for him ever since.
> 
> Here's an article: Kenny Omega Corrects Twitter User About A Passed ROH Appearance
> 
> Cross Cornette and you've made an enemy for life and he'll try and find any way to get back at you. Dude is vengeance personified, so yes, it is kind of how he works.


You know I'm starting to think the real reason why he hates him is because Kenny wouldn't have sex with his Miss Piggy looking of a wife. His saying is if you don't screw my wife fuck you bye.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bow at the Altar of BDon, oh great purveyor of psychoanalysis’ and predictions. Who wants to join my cult and help me stay relevant, so that I don’t have to fucking work while you regurgitate my every opinion, because I CAN READ A SITUATION AND SELL IT TO YOU FACTS.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

Tell it like it is said:


> Kenny shouldn't even get offended when they call him by these shitty ass names. Heck I wouldn't when these fuckers look like this. Any average looking person would look like Henry Cavill and Margot Robbie next to these people
> View attachment 131671


Let's be fair here, i see plenty of people in the AEW crowd who look like they haven't showered in a good week and protect their virginity at all costs. The m'lady meme come to life. Both cults have creepy lookin stans in them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Scuba Steve said:


> Because starting your own thread creates a greater chance to get the attention sought to push their anti AEW narratives.
> 
> The toxicity in this section is reflective of the fact that Tony Khan and co living rent free in so many people's heads.


*I started both threads and all of my threads stay on the front page because people like you are guaranteed to post in them. *


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

bdon said:


> Bow at the Altar of BDon, oh great purveyor of psychoanalysis’ and predictions. Who wants to join my cult and help me stay relevant, so that I don’t have to fucking work while you regurgitate my every opinion, because I CAN READ A SITUATION AND SELL IT TO YOU FACTS.


Well that depends. Are you a racist, sexist misogynistic, bigot, homophobic, transphobic?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Tell it like it is said:


> Well that depends. Are you a racist, sexist misogynistic, bigot, homophobic, transphobic?


No, but I can be anything that makes me money, because I know how to get a reaction like so many in that game…


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> _*"Mraaap!!!.. Videeeeo.Games... Japanese.. Scooolgurls..MRAAP!!!*_


The kids are out to play lol.



Scuba Steve said:


> It's still real to you dammit!


Kenny is just a pussy full stop lol. Watch some clips of him away from the show what a fucking geek.



bdon said:


> Oh, the prediction I made months ago? Yeah, that Brian Last sure has some great connections.


Yeah it won't be to wwe as they won't take him. You think Cody is going to put in a good word no chance! It will be back to japan the only place his style makes any sense. Then the bucks will be off to impact again.



Tell it like it is said:


> You know I'm starting to think the real reason why he hates him is because Kenny wouldn't have sex with his Miss Piggy looking of a wife. His saying is if you don't screw my wife fuck you bye.


I doubt kenny is that way inclined he is pretty light on his feet.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> I doubt kenny is that way inclined he is pretty light on his feet.


And there it is, ladies and gentlemen! 

@Firefromthegods


----------



## BrrrGoesWooo! (Mar 29, 2021)

thisissting said:


> The kids are out to play lol.


And old farts are shoutin at clouds again lol.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

thisissting said:


> I doubt kenny is that way inclined he is pretty light on his feet.


No need for that nonsense.


----------



## jobber77 (5 mo ago)

Shouldn't this crap be in the Cucknett containment thread ? 

wrestling twitter has a lot of cancer but nothing worse than Jim and his parrots


----------



## ruthlessattitude89 (5 mo ago)

Randy Lahey said:


> If he was talking about the Women’s roster, it’s a true statement.


Why you speak bad about women's roster?


----------



## Tell it like it is (Jul 1, 2019)

jobber77 said:


> Shouldn't this crap be in the Cucknett containment thread ?
> 
> wrestling twitter has a lot of cancer but nothing worse than Jim and his parrots
> View attachment 131691


Eww.. come on dude, where is the nswf tag? I just loss my appetite


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

ruthlessattitude89 said:


> Why you speak bad about women's roster?


Because their women's roster for the most part sucks ass


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

thisissting said:


> I doubt kenny is that way inclined he is pretty light on his feet.


Consider yourself warned. Another gay joke and you're off


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

jobber77 said:


> Shouldn't this crap be in the Cucknett containment thread ?
> 
> wrestling twitter has a lot of cancer but nothing worse than Jim and his parrots
> View attachment 131691


I've seen very similar people wearing OC or Omega merch at AEW events so there's gross looking neckbeards in both camps lol. You can attack Cornette for his views and statements but let's not pretend the unwashed virginity warriors are only one side.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

@LifeInCattleClass I made the thread to avoid Cornette spam not to protect the section from Cornette. Atleast boss picked something interesting to discuss based on the current rumours and innuendos going around


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

Apparently.....Apparently.....Apparently......I've heard......Dude.....Stop!


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

If I were a promoter, Harpo would have been blacklisted from my company the moment he wrestled that sex doll.


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

thisissting said:


> So why didn't he show up to work for 8 months?


He’s been injured


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> @LifeInCattleClass I made the thread to avoid Cornette spam not to protect the section from Cornette. Atleast boss picked something interesting to discuss based on the current rumours and innuendos going around


if it was to avoid cornette spam… then what is this?

just another ‘i’ve got sources bro, kenny’s shit’ thread

i’ll wait for the shoot interviews from released talents thank you very much


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> if it was to avoid cornette spam… then what is this?
> 
> just another ‘i’ve got sources bro, kenny’s shit’ thread
> 
> i’ll wait for the shoot interviews from released talents thank you very much


Multiple cornette threads. One like a year won't kill y'all


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Firefromthegods said:


> Multiple cornette threads. One like a year won't kill y'all


really? I’m feeling pretty dead inside


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> really? I’m feeling pretty dead inside


Until you've been a mod you don't know the meaning of the phrase.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

Well I believe 100% he said that.
Omega is exactly the type of delusional douchebag who would say this unironically.

Cutler and Nakazawa are prime examples of "hiring your friends to have fun at work at the cost of quality"


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> Consider yourself warned. Another gay joke and you're off


So it's OK to call someone's wife a pig is it? Fair enough, I wouldnt want to offend the worlds greatest wrestling artist I know how fragile and sensitive he is.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Geert Wilders said:


> He’s been injured


He is an evp he has work to be doing at the shows on his crutches if need be. He is a locker room leader after all.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Imagine being spoken down to by twinkletoes of all people 😆😆😆


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

I mean Kenny is right, he is the best worker in the company and he's judging people by his standards. Maybe he thinks there is only room for the most disciplined of talents and is annoyed that some are just in it for the money. Totally understand where he's coming from.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

Hangman said:


> Imagine being spoken down to by twinkletoes of all people 😆😆😆


Could be much worse. Could be some insignificant clown from the internet like you and I.


----------



## Kopros_The_Great (Jun 26, 2014)

thisissting said:


> He is an evp he has work to be doing at the shows on his crutches if need be. He is a locker room leader after all.


And how do you know he wasn't backstage doing his job in the meantime? You have any sources other than your flabby butt cheeks?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

thisissting said:


> So it's OK to call someone's wife a pig is it? Fair enough, I wouldnt want to offend the worlds greatest wrestling artist I know how fragile and sensitive he is.


Clearly doesn’t understand why mocking one’s sexuality isn’t kosher.

It’s ok. You’ll grow up one day, kid.


----------



## GDGamer (Dec 1, 2020)

Him and the bucks won't be EVPs for very long. When does Heyman's contract with the E expire? I remember hearing that Tony Khan originally wanted to start the Fed with Punk and Heyman but Heyman wasn't available and punk was not interested as he wanted to wait it out to see if it was legit or not. So this is why he had hired Cody, and the elite.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

GDGamer said:


> Him and the bucks won't be EVPs for very long. When does Heyman's contract with the E expire? I remember hearing that Tony Khan originally wanted to start the Fed with Punk and Heyman but Heyman wasn't available and punk was not interested as he wanted to wait it out to see if it was legit or not. So this is why he had hired Cody, and the elite.


Have at it.

And lose the loyal fanbase that props the show up every week, believing they are choosing the alternative. Kick dirt in The Elite’s face, and you’ll see wrestling’s most diehard, loyal fanbase leave, feeling betrayed.

I’m 99% sure it is and has always been Hunter’s dream to open his home to The Elite.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

GDGamer said:


> Him and the bucks won't be EVPs for very long. When does Heyman's contract with the E expire? I remember hearing that Tony Khan originally wanted to start the Fed with Punk and Heyman but Heyman wasn't available and punk was not interested as he wanted to wait it out to see if it was legit or not. So this is why he had hired Cody, and the elite.


*Heyman just signed a massive extension with WWE last month. He isn't going anywhere.*


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

bdon said:


> Have at it.
> 
> And lose the loyal fanbase that props the show up every week, believing they are choosing the alternative. Kick dirt in The Elite’s face, and you’ll see wrestling’s most diehard, loyal fanbase leave, feeling betrayed.
> 
> I’m 99% sure it is and has always been Hunter’s dream to open his home to The Elite.


The funniest thing about the "Kenny will be the next Elite member to leave" prediction is that it is just a easy educated quess. Cody's contract was up first, Kenny's is next and the Bucks signed their extension. It is pretty obvious which person would be next in line. I believe you made the Kenny prediction before Cody even left and TK could have added a year to Cody's deal which would have had him matching up with Kenny's deal (a few months separate).

With that said, I don't expect Kenny to leave anytime soon. He still has longer stories with Ospreay, Cole, Bryan Danielson, Mox, and even Punk. I expect that he wants to get some of those feuds out of the way before leaving. Granted, his health may convince him to want to take more opportunities while he is able to do so.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Prized Fighter said:


> With that said, I don't expect Kenny to leave anytime soon. He still has longer stories with Ospreay, Cole, Bryan Danielson, Mox, and even Punk. I expect that he wants to get some of those feuds out of the way before leaving. Granted, his health may convince him to want to take more opportunities while he is able to do so.


*They made those Trios belts for The Elite for a reason. Kenny can't do main event singles matches like he used to because his body is so banged up. The only match that's worth the damage is against Will Ospreay at Wrestle Kingdom.*


----------



## stevem20 (Jul 24, 2018)

Omega and The Bucks shouldn't be on TV, so he's got a cheek to suggest others shouldn't.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Prized Fighter said:


> The funniest thing about the "Kenny will be the next Elite member to leave" prediction is that it is just a easy educated quess. Cody's contract was up first, Kenny's is next and the Bucks signed their extension. It is pretty obvious which person would be next in line. I believe you made the Kenny prediction before Cody even left and TK could have added a year to Cody's deal which would have had him matching up with Kenny's deal (a few months separate).
> 
> With that said, I don't expect Kenny to leave anytime soon. He still has longer stories with Ospreay, Cole, Bryan Danielson, Mox, and even Punk. I expect that he wants to get some of those feuds out of the way before leaving. Granted, his health may convince him to want to take more opportunities while he is able to do so.


I can’t remember the exact timeline, but I definitely called it months ago, around the time everyone was discussing the OG contracts, specifically Jericho and Omega’s.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

stevem20 said:


> Omega and The Bucks shouldn't be on TV, so he's got a cheek to suggest others shouldn't.


Why do you say this?


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They made those Trios belts for The Elite for a reason. Kenny can't do main event singles matches like he used to because his body is so banged up. The only match that's worth the damage is against Will Ospreay at Wrestle Kingdom.*


Eh, wouldn't go that far. Most likely they wanted to team up again and the trios title is a good way to do that while also elevating a new belt. He's kinda been doing a subtle (is he really healthy?) gimmick since he came back, but remember he pulled that classic off with Danielson not that long before leaving to do all those surgeries and rehab, and was still working at a really high level. Probably just needs time to get some rust off and he'll be back to what he was originally. 

My guess is that he'll have one last full time run and then end up with a schedule similar to Roman's, where he works feuds and appears for matches here and there, but isn't a focal point of the show week in and week out.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

The Legit Lioness said:


> *They made those Trios belts for The Elite for a reason. Kenny can't do main event singles matches like he used to because his body is so banged up. The only match that's worth the damage is against Will Ospreay at Wrestle Kingdom.*


There is truth to that. Bryan knows how to protect his opponents and still make everything look good, so that match shouldn't have any issues. Punk can slow things down, so I could also see that match working. While Omega's body continues to recover, Trios matches should help his development. Ospreay would be a tough one to call. He is pretty versatile and a safe worker, but him and Kenny have very similar styles and I could see Kenny/Ospreay trying to go all out.

If they wanted to go outside the box to find other safe workers, Omega could have single matches with guys Ricky Starks, Ethan Page or even MJF.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Dr. Middy said:


> Eh, wouldn't go that far. Most likely they wanted to team up again and the trios title is a good way to do that while also elevating a new belt. He's kinda been doing a subtle (is he really healthy?) gimmick since he came back, but remember he pulled that classic off with Danielson not that long before leaving to do all those surgeries and rehab, and was still working at a really high level. Probably just needs time to get some rust off and he'll be back to what he was originally.
> 
> My guess is that he'll have one last full time run and then end up with a schedule similar to Roman's, where he works feuds and appears for matches here and there, but isn't a focal point of the show week in and week out.


*That's the schedule he was working when he was our World Champion with Vertigo. He was in horrible condition on a part time schedule. He himself on twitch has said he will never be the same. 

@Prized Fighter Yes, Kenny and Ospreay will go all out, which is why I said that's the only match worth the damage. I don't want to see a half-assed Kenny Omega in the main event. Let him rest on the apron while the goofs do their circus sideshow bullshit so he can finish matches with hot tags.* *This Kenny can be the face of the group and the hype man like Shield Roman Reigns.*


----------



## Geert Wilders (Jan 18, 2021)

thisissting said:


> He is an evp he has work to be doing at the shows on his crutches if need be. He is a locker room leader after all.


So he doesn’t deserve to rehab and recover?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Geert Wilders said:


> So he doesn’t deserve to rehab and recover?


Maybe he should cry and moan, claiming Tony Khan was slowly killing him, cry about Cody getting the reality TV show and not him, complain that he doesn’t have a goddamn ice cream bar, and THEN he will deserve it.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And just a daily reminder that Punk isn’t even quite the Needle Mover in the little leagues:


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> And just a daily reminder that Punk isn’t even quite the Needle Mover in the little leagues:
> 
> View attachment 131716


Punk's debut did 1.12 mill so to be fair he's not that far off from these segments. At this point I'd say it's fair to say neither guy is a needle mover on their own because the ratings have been fairly stagnant and unless I'm wrong the company has yet to break the 1.5mil mark. Kenny and the elite are good for keeping their core audience happy but not grow it. Same really for Punk. Much of that can be blamed on booker of the year.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

thisissting said:


> So it's OK to call someone's wife a pig is it? Fair enough, I wouldnt want to offend the worlds greatest wrestling artist I know how fragile and sensitive he is.


She can choose to drop a few pounds. You can't choose what you're attracted to. You know the difference


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> Punk's debut did 1.12 mill so to be fair he's not that far off from these segments. At this point I'd say it's fair to say neither guy is a needle mover on their own because the ratings have been fairly stagnant and unless I'm wrong the company has yet to break the 1.5mil mark. Kenny and the elite are good for keeping their core audience happy but not grow it. Same really for Punk. Much of that can be blamed on booker of the year.


I’m fine with that, but I don’t want to hear from fans about how much more of a star Punk is than everyone on the roster when his time in the spotlight has basically mirrored what the Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes McFingerbang were doing a year ago.

If Punk can’t grow the audience, and the Bucks and Kenny’s departure would alienate a VERY large portion of the AEW faithful…Then it becomes obvious who the more valuable commodity is within the AEW spectrum.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

How did they even fit that massive roster into a talent meeting in the first place?

Like Kenny or not its fair to say Tony has gone on quite the hiring spree with lots of guys they do not need. They have no tv time for all these people.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m fine with that, but I don’t want to hear from fans about how much more of a star Punk is than everyone on the roster when his time in the spotlight has basically mirrored what the Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes McFingerbang were doing a year ago.
> 
> If Punk can’t grow the audience, and the Bucks and Kenny’s departure would alienate a VERY large portion of the AEW faithful…Then it becomes obvious who the more valuable commodity is within the AEW spectrum.


Kenny left for 9 months. Average rating went up.


----------



## Top bins (Jul 8, 2019)

If he included Orange Cassidy in that 8 out of 10 then maybe Kenny should be the promotor.


----------



## Bubbly3 (Dec 9, 2021)

BrrrGoesWooo! said:


> The reason he hates Omega is because he called in injured for a ROH show he couldn't wrestle at, but went to Japan and accepted an award from Tokyo Sports for the Best Bout. He was actually injured and didn't wrestle in Japan, but Jim, heard (or just thought) otherwise and has had it out for him ever since.
> 
> Here's an article: Kenny Omega Corrects Twitter User About A Passed ROH Appearance
> 
> Cross Cornette and you've made an enemy for life and he'll try and find any way to get back at you. Dude is vengeance personified, so yes, it is kind of how he works.


I think you've missed my point. Cornette's hatred for Omega was never disputed.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

One Shed said:


> Kenny left for 9 months. Average rating went up.


it went up cause Cody left for good XD XD XD


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> How did they even fit that massive roster into a talent meeting in the first place?
> 
> Like Kenny or not its fair to say Tony has gone on quite the hiring spree with lots of guys they do not need. They have no tv time for all these people.


I figured Tony rented an airplane hangar and had a line of buses around the block to take people to and from the meeting.

I’m more interested in if they managed to get Eddie/Sammy and Punk/Hangman/Colt all in one room without incident.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Firefromthegods said:


> *She can choose to drop a few pounds*. You can't choose what you're attracted to. You know the difference


It´s not always that simple
The American Medical Association (AMA) _officially recognized *obesity as a chronic disease back in 2013*_*. *


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

Like Punk would leave his private lockerroom for a meeting. 

Tony would have to use a burner phone and hide that he is on speaker.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Geert Wilders said:


> He’s been injured


He couldn't wrestle, but he also neglected all his corporate duties as a EVP. He could have done work in the office while he was recovering.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Like Punk would leave his private lockerroom for a meeting.
> 
> Tony would have to use a burner phone and hide that he is on speaker.


I’ve noticed Punk’s humblebrag ‘my locker room door is always open’ — which is a fancy way of saying ‘I have my own locker room, I don’t have to mess with all the riffraff around here.’


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Leviticus said:


> He couldn't wrestle, but he also neglected all his corporate duties as a EVP. He could have done work in the office while he was recovering.


The things he’s been said to be in charge of aren’t exactly huge gold stars on his resume: the women’s division and the video game development. 

But even if injured he could certainly have been around on Wednesdays to work with the women. Heck, without his own matches and character to worry about, he’d have had more time.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> The things he’s been said to be in charge of aren’t exactly huge gold stars on his resume: the women’s division and the video game development.
> 
> But even if injured he could certainly have been around on Wednesdays to work with the women. Heck, without his own matches and character to worry about, he’d have had more time.


He's never really done much in the women's division. The only ones he promotes are the undertrained japanese apartment wrestlers like Riho. He doesn't really do much for division overall. There is a reason why everyone he brings in from Japan are outlaw wrestlers and no one with any real fame or prestige. The question is, is that reason because he personally prefers garbage outlaw wrestlers over main stream stars? Or because he doesn't actually have enough pull in Japan to get real stars. I mean, I've talked to more than a few Japanese fans who told me that he wasn't anywhere near as over with fans there as his marks in the US pretend he was. He was considered to be a uppermidcarder at best, with a few main event matches every now and then. But he was never a top guy by any stretch of the imagination. Maybe he HAS to use girls like Riho and other who before AEW only worked for garbage promotions who held matches in apartments and used 8 year old girls as wrestlers. Maybe none of the major female stars think e's worth even talking to.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

Leviticus said:


> He's never really done much in the women's division. The only ones he promotes are the undertrained japanese apartment wrestlers like Riho. He doesn't really do much for division overall. There is a reason why everyone he brings in from Japan are outlaw wrestlers and no one with any real fame or prestige. The question is, is that reason because he personally prefers garbage outlaw wrestlers over main stream stars? Or because he doesn't actually have enough pull in Japan to get real stars. I mean, I've talked to more than a few Japanese fans who told me that he wasn't anywhere near as over with fans there as his marks in the US pretend he was. He was considered to be a uppermidcarder at best, with a few main event matches every now and then. But he was never a top guy by any stretch of the imagination. Maybe he HAS to use girls like Riho and other who before AEW only worked for garbage promotions who held matches in apartments and used 8 year old girls as wrestlers. Maybe none of the major female stars think e's worth even talking to.


I guess nobody told Kenny he doesn’t have a lot to do with the women’s division.

As of 18 months ago, he says it’s his top priority above his own career:









Kenny Omega Says AEW's Women's Division Is His Main Focus Above His Career And Side Projects | Fightful News


Kenny Omega doubles down on his passion for the AEW women's division.




www.fightful.com





He certainly didn’t downplay his role and say it’s only with Japanese women.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Firefromthegods said:


> She can choose to drop a few pounds. You can't choose what you're attracted to. You know the difference





yeahright2 said:


> It´s not always that simple
> The American Medical Association (AMA) _officially recognized *obesity as a chronic disease back in 2013*_*. *


You could also debate the nature/nurture side of sexuality. Definitely not everything is innate.


----------



## AuthorOfPosts (Feb 9, 2020)

The insecure, pearl clutching, cringeworthy, "this wrestler is my spirit animal" types really don't like Cornette do they..? 😂


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Kenny left for 9 months. Average rating went up.


You making sure to exclude the weeks they were preempted by TNT last year, or are you conveniently forgetting that?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

7 times over 1 million in 2021 DESPITE being preempted by TNT.

7 times over 1 million in 2022 with NO preemptions.

Explain it, @One Shed. Or just keep ignoring the fact that TNT kept changing up the time slots.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You making sure to exclude the weeks they were preempted by TNT last year, or are you conveniently forgetting that?


I am not leaving out anything. Kenny was champ 12/2/20 - 11/13/21.

Average rating for Dynamite from 12/2/20 - 11/10/21 - 887,479.
Removing the ratings from 5/28 - 6/26 (I think that is all the weeks they were moved? Correct me if I have that wrong) - 928,442
Average rating from 11/17/21 - last week - 955,951.

Kenny left, ratings went up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I am not leaving out anything. Kenny was champ 12/2/20 - 11/13/21.
> 
> Average rating for Dynamite from 12/2/20 - 11/10/21 - 887,479.
> Removing the ratings from 5/28 - 6/26 (I think that is all the weeks they were moved? Correct me if I have that wrong) - 928,442
> ...


A whopping 27k…ok, bro. Ok. Not that the change in times could effect that or anything. A whopping 27k viewers. The horror, @LifeInCattleClass . THE HORROR!!!

Needle Mover Punk is worth 27k fans. Wow.

NEEDLE MOVER!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> 7 times over 1 million in 2021 DESPITE being preempted by TNT.
> 
> 7 times over 1 million in 2022 with NO preemptions.
> 
> Explain it, @One Shed. Or just keep ignoring the fact that TNT kept changing up the time slots.


2022 is only 66.7% completed, no?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> 2022 is only 66.7% completed, no?


Kenny’s Dynamite did those 7 BEFORE Punk. I wasn’t even counting the shows once Punk and the rest arrived.

Try again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> A whopping 27k…ok, bro. Ok. Not that the change in times could effect that or anything. A whopping 27k viewers. The horror, @LifeInCattleClass . THE HORROR!!!
> 
> Needle Mover Punk is worth 27k fans. Wow.
> 
> NEEDLE MOVER!!!


I am not saying anything other than showing what you keep saying on here about the ratings going down after Kenny dropped the belt and left is 100% untrue. It is untrue. They went up.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Kenny’s Dynamite did those 7 BEFORE Punk. I wasn’t even counting the shows once Punk and the rest arrived.
> 
> Try again.


I have shown your point to be wrong using simple math. Ratings went up after Kenny left. No, not massively. But they did go up, yes or no?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I am not saying anything other than showing what you keep saying on here about the ratings going down after Kenny dropped the belt and left is 100% untrue. It is untrue. They went up.


Your numbers are wrong. They were also preempted to May 13th and May 20th.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And let’s not forget the January 6th chaos of the world watching the White House be invaded that sunk Dynamite to 660k like it was the crowdless era again.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Your numbers are wrong. They were also preempted to May 13th and May 20th.


OK, removing those two dates changes the average to 930,878. They still went up. Professor Steiner agrees.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And let’s not forget the January 6th chaos of the world watching the White House be invaded that sunk Dynamite to 660k like it was the crowdless era again.


Keep the excuses coming. Removing that date makes the average 937,600. Ratings still went up.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Keep the excuses coming. Removing that date makes the average 937,600. Ratings still went up.


And that doesn’t count for the fact that when dates change for even a week, you lose normal viewers.

But that’s beside the point. The Elite in place of Punk and Bryan’s massive fucking contracts were only a mere 18k-ish viewers less. Stop talking like Punk and Bryan and these guys are massive stars that you should be bending over backward to make happy.

All of that amazing psychology and selling and this and that that YOU fucking cry about with the Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes lacking… and Punk and Bryan were worth 18k-ish more views.

Needle Mover.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Now explain it away, @One Shed . You’ve been bitching about these guys for 3 years. Explain how such shitty talent are neck and fucking neck with Punk and Bryan.

I ain’t offended that Omega was actually 18k less over the average (we’ll ignore the momentum that Omega and The Bucks were building once the preemptions stopped) in relation to former WWE world champions who you all claim to be such stars and guys the show SHOULD be built around.

18k whopping viewers when the ratings themselves are subject to being slightly off. Not a good argument for Punk and those pretending TK should do any and everything he can to keep the primadonna bitch happy.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

What do we think Punk and Bryan make? $6m combined? Seems a fair guess. Compared to the $3m combined salaries of Omega and The Bucks?

18k viewers…stop the fucking presses.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And that doesn’t count for the fact that when dates change for even a week, you lose normal viewers.
> 
> But that’s beside the point. The Elite in place of Punk and Bryan’s massive fucking contracts were only a mere 18k-ish viewers less. Stop talking like Punk and Bryan and these guys are massive stars that you should be bending over backward to make happy.
> 
> ...


You are moving the goalposts now. You keep saying that Kenny is somehow a ratings boon for them, but I have shown very clearly that ratings went up after he left. Now, I am not saying they went up BECAUSE he left, I am just stating they went up, which they did.

Obviously Punk and Danielson ARE massive stars in the US compared to Kenny, but it takes more than guys showing up to move that needle. It takes good booking. When Hulk Hogan, the biggest star in wrestling in our lifetimes, joined WCW did their ratings and PPV buys massively go up? Or did it take an actual hot angle and good booking that included that star to do it two years later? Yes, there was an initial bump looking at the data in 1994 but it quickly went down when he was just doing the same stuff he had done for a decade in the WWF.

Yes, Danielson and Punk showed up, but have they been booked well? Danielson I would argue WAS booked well at first until he got thrown in with Moxley and started losing to nonentities like Daniel Garcia.

Stars need to be booked like stars. "69 me Don" is not going to get any new viewers. I am sure you remember when Kenny became champ I TRIED to be positive about it. I posted many things about good things they could do with him. I wanted him to bring in some Japanese guys to be his henchmen so he could be protected as a final boss. But he stopped collecting belts and started collecting goofs. They had Nakazawa, the Hardlys, and Cutlet all thrown in there to make sure no one could possibly take anything he did seriously. So of course I stopped caring about anything he did because of how he was booked.

Data on WCW PPV buys as reference:


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

18k viewers.

That’s the data. Everything else is if’s and but’s, @One Shed . 18k viewers for the guy who has been front and center in the hottest feud in the country with MJF.

18k viewers.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

And no, I’m not saying Kenny is a massive ratings boon. I’m saying Punk isn’t. Not to the point that you should bend over backward to placate his massive ego primadonna bitch self like you and Cornette and the like suggest they should.

And it is incredibly fucking rich to complain about booking for a guy like Punk who absolutely without a doubt has more creative control than Omega. 

18k viewers don’t mean shit.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

As an Omega fan, I’d be fucking embarrassed if I saw someone I found to be such a shit performer, we’ll go with Adam Cole, stepping in and proving that Omega was only worth 18k more viewers at 6 times the cost as Cole.

But not Punk fans. They chalk it up to Punk’s bad booking. Everyone else? Those ratings are just exactly what those dipshits deserve. Deserve I tell ya!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> And no, I’m not saying Kenny is a massive ratings boon. I’m saying Punk isn’t. Not to the point that you should bend over backward to placate his massive ego primadonna bitch self like you and Cornette and the like suggest they should.
> 
> And it is incredibly fucking rich to complain about booking for a guy like Punk who absolutely without a doubt has more creative control than Omega.
> 
> 18k viewers don’t mean shit.


Have I said they should "placate his massive ego primadonna bitch self?"

You are claiming that CM Punk has more creative control than an Executive VP? Where is that evidence?

You have posted many times that ratings went down after Kenny left. They did not. That is my point.

Yes, whether Kenny is champ or Punk is champ, you still have goofs being competitive with stars. They could bring in Steve Austin and have him go 30 minutes with Trashitty and not gain a single viewer overall. The booking is the issue there.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Have I said they should "placate his massive ego primadonna bitch self?"
> 
> You are claiming that CM Punk has more creative control then an Executive VP? Where is that evidence?
> 
> ...


I was going on pure memory. I was proven wrong… By less than 2% when Nielsen themselves admit to their numbers being subject to being off by 10%. (I owe The Wood some royalty fees for using that line)


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Wouldn't hire 8/10s of the roster, when 2/10s of the roster are japanese females, sounds about right.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m still laughing at the idea that Punk would have less creative control than the guys who are EVPs in name only.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I was going on pure memory. I was proven wrong… By less than 2% when Nielsen themselves admit to their numbers being subject to being off by 10%. (I owe The Wood some royalty fees for using that line)


I also know you frequently say you do not care about ratings and I definitely do not care about them. I only care that a show I like maintains a rating that allows it to keep existing. But it is frustrating to see a company that obviously has the budget to be good keep doing things that, in my opinion obviously, prevent them from growing and taking off. The TNA comparisons write themselves. Booking stars as just "other guys on the show" is crazy to me. I know you also often say we should not expect them to book like WWE, and I agree with that, but at the end of the day your world champ should be the star of the show and not just be on one segment and then never seen again until next week. It lowers their star power and makes me care less about them.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> I’m still laughing at the idea that Punk would have less creative control than the guys who are EVPs in name only.


OK? Still waiting for that evidence. Is your argument that Kenny's run as champion was anything other than exactly what he wanted to do?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> OK? Still waiting for that evidence. Is your argument that Kenny's run as champion was anything other than exactly what he wanted to do?


Do you really believe Punk came back after 7 years without full creative control? We know the Bucks, Kenny, and Cody lost their EVP power, which was a sticking point for Cody.

Do you really believe Punk came back without control of his character..? Come on, bro. You’re smarter than that. I know you are.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Do you really believe Punk came back after 7 years without full creative control? We know the Bucks, Kenny, and Cody lost their EVP power, which was a sticking point for Cody.
> 
> Do you really believe Punk came back without control of his character..? Come on, bro. You’re smarter than that. I know you are.


I am not saying Punk does not have some creative control. I am saying for sure Kenny does over his own booking and I am not aware of anyone ever claiming his run as champ was anything other than exactly what he wanted it to be.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I am not saying Punk does not have some creative control. I am saying for sure Kenny does over his own booking and I am not aware of anyone ever claiming his run as champ was anything other than exactly what he wanted it to be.


Tony Khan buried the Belt Collector before it even began by not even advertising these things. Do you not remember this..? @Prized Fighter and any number of people can easily remind you for me.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

But I don’t know what else to say to you if you genuinely think Punk doesn’t have the most creative control in the company.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Tony Khan buried the Belt Collector before it even began by not even advertising these things. Do you not remember this..? @Prized Fighter and any number of people can easily remind you for me.


I mean, you are speculating, which is fine. We agree that Tony is not a great booker. But what are all these "great ideas" that Kenny has and was not allowed to use? Any actual sources or just speculation?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> But I don’t know what else to say to you if you genuinely think Punk doesn’t have the most creative control in the company.


More speculation. Maybe, maybe not?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I mean, you are speculating, which is fine. We agree that Tony is not a great booker. But what are all these "great ideas" that Kenny has and was not allowed to use? Any actual sources or just speculation?


Again, the Belt Collector got buried, because TK wouldn’t advertise to build up what Kenny was doing. The fucking AEW title was being defended, title vs title, and TK didn’t mention it ONCE on AEW television.

Would any Punk idea get ignored and undersold by TK? Fuck no.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Again, the Belt Collector got buried, because TK wouldn’t advertise to build up what Kenny was doing. The fucking AEW title was being defended, title vs title, and TK didn’t mention it ONCE on AEW television.
> 
> Would any Punk idea get ignored and undersold by TK? Fuck no.


And your evidence is....?


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

thisissting said:


> You could also debate the nature/nurture side of sexuality. Definitely not everything is innate.


What do you want from me dude? There's literally a don't say homophobic shit rule. As far as I know Jim's wife doesn't post here. If she does she can message me and I can install a no fat jokes rules as well. 

I asked you not to use the fact that Kenny is bisexual as a reason to shit on the guy. If you want to make gay jokes do it with your mouth and not your fingers 



yeahright2 said:


> It´s not always that simple
> The American Medical Association (AMA) _officially recognized *obesity as a chronic disease back in 2013*_*. *


Fair enough


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> And your evidence is....?


Show me evidence that Punk really does hate Vince McMahon. Show me evidence that John Cena was holding Punk down. Show me evidence that the Bucks are trying to bury FTR.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Show me evidence that Punk really does hate Vince McMahon. Show me evidence that John Cena was holding Punk down. Show me evidence that the Bucks are trying to bury FTR.


Ah, so you have none.

Look, if it actually was Punk's idea to book the match last week the way it was booked I will be the first one to say he should not be booking. I simply have no idea and neither do you. Plenty of people who I very much like as on air talents should never be in the creative process. Jericho is the best example of that.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Ah, so you have none.
> 
> Look, if it actually was Punk's idea to book the match last week the way it was booked I will be the first one to say he should not be booking. I simply have no idea and neither do you. Plenty of people who I very much like as on air talents should never be in the creative process. Jericho is the best example of that.


Then shut the fuck up about The Bucks and FTR since you have no evidence. If we’re playing that game…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Then shut the fuck up about The Bucks and FTR since you have no evidence. If we’re playing that game…


Stop deflecting/moving goalposts.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Stop deflecting/moving goalposts.


I’m not moving goal posts. I’m playing by your rules that everything must have evidence.

So again, shut the fuck up about The Bucks and FTR when you “don’t have any actual evidence”. I’m making a pretty safe goddamn educated guess about Punk’s creative control after being away for 7 fucking years, and you’re making a guess about FTR because “reasons”.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Shut the fuck up about The Bucks and FTR when you “don’t have any actual evidence”. I’m making a pretty safe goddamn educated guess about Punk’s creative control after being away for 7 fucking years, and you’re making a guess because Brian fucking Last said it.


I am guessing based on what has been presented to me on the screen. It was the match that made the most business sense to have, the crowd was demanding it, but all of a sudden the Hardlys drop the belts in a heatless three way match so they can go play in a trios tournament that no one cares about and bleeds viewers. Now, I do not know if the Hardlys were politicing to not put over FTR or if Tony actually thinks the trios tournament is something good but it was a huge missed opportunity.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I am guessing based on what has been presented to me on the screen. It was the match that made the most business sense to have, the crowd was demanding it, but all of a sudden the Hardlys drop the belts in a heatless three way match so they can go play in a trios tournament that no one cares about and bleeds viewers. Now, I do not know if the Hardlys were politicing to not put over FTR or if Tony actually thinks the trios tournament is something good but it was a huge missed opportunity.


Ohhh! So YOU are able to make educated guesses by what you see on the tv, but when I see TK not even mentioning that the AEW title is being defended against the Impact title, then I’m just making shit up and have no evidence. When I see Punk returning after 7 goddamn years and assume he would make a point to have the utmost in creative control, then I’m just making shut up and have no evidence.

Thanks for clarifying…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Ohhh! So YOU are able to make educated guesses by what you see on the tv, but when I see TK not even mentioning that the AEW title is being defended against the Impact title, then I’m just making shit up and have no evidence. When I see Punk returning after 7 goddamn years and assume he would make a point to have the utmost in creative control, then I’m just making shut up and have no evidence.
> 
> Thanks for clarifying…


You state things as facts that are not facts. Ratings went up after Kenny left. Kenny is an executive in the company and obviously has creative control over his character. Punk clearly does too, and I have never said otherwise have I? I simply said there is no evidence he has MORE than three guys who hold executive roles in the company. You are acting like Punk has Hogan in WCW booking power and I see no indication that he does. Do you think he went up to Tony in May and said "time for me to beat Page, brother?"


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> You state things as facts that are not facts. Ratings went up after Kenny left. Kenny is an executive in the company and obviously has creative control over his character. Punk clearly does too, and I have never said otherwise have I? I simply said there is no evidence he has MORE than three guys who hold executive roles in the company. You are acting like Punk has Hogan in WCW booking power and I see no indication that he does. Do you think he went up to Tony in May and said "time for me to beat Page, brother?"


You keep saying the EVPs that everyone under the sun knows lost their fucking power, which was the number one reason for Cody leaving.
That’s the fucking evidence. Colt nearly getting fired over Punk is the evidence.

Punk isn’t coming back and risking being ruined. Your off your goddamn rocker if you think he didn’t come back with everything…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> You keep saying the EVPs that everyone under the sun knows lost their fucking power, which was the number one reason for Cody leaving.
> That’s the fucking evidence. Punk isn’t coming back and risking being ruined. Your off your goddamn rocker if you think he didn’t come back with everything…


I have said multiple times now that I agree that Punk has creative control, it is just not Hogan level. The EVPs lost power in that they no longer were in charge of their divisions but where are you getting that they do not have creative control over their characters?

And yes, going back to guessing, the Hardlys are playing with their friends in a tournament no one cares about because they really want to do it vs putting FTR over. I am not saying they are doing this specifically because they refused to put FTR over, but someone decided that doing what made the most business sense did not work for them, brother. Pretending otherwise is Rube Goldbergian levels of excuse making.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I have said multiple times now that I agree that Punk has creative control, it is just not Hogan level. The EVPs lost power in that they no longer were in charge of their divisions but where are you getting that they do not have creative control over their characters?
> 
> And yes, going back to guessing, the Hardlys are playing with their friends in a tournament no one cares about because they really want to do it vs putting FTR over. I am not saying they are doing this specifically because they refused to put FTR over, but someone decided that doing what made the most business sense did not work for them, brother. Pretending otherwise is Rube Goldbergian levels of excuse making.


Well, Punk was able to “play wrestle” with MJF for months on end, pulling back the curtain, “are you serious? Did I really hurt you by leaving?”, and he gave Page all of about 3 weeks worth of build. What did they have, one face to face?

I guess working with Page didn’t work for him, brother. Wonder why that was…


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Well, Punk was able to play wrestle with MJF for months on end, and he gave Page all of about 3 weeks worth of build. What did they have, one face to face?
> 
> I guess working with Page didn’t work for him, brother. Wonder why that was…


Maybe ask the booker of the show why his angle sucked? Or are we going to pretend that Page's run as champ was anything close to good until Punk was challenging him?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Maybe ask the booker of the show why his angle sucked? Or are we going to pretend that Page's run as champ was anything close to good until Punk was challenging him?


Why didn’t Punk put in effort with Page? His friendship with Colt have anything to do with his inability to suddenly make things work? Or was he getting fucking carried by MJF?

One or the other. Every other answer doesn’t work, “brother”.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

I’m gonna let it go. You’ve said enough.

“Punk good. Elite evil.”


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Why didn’t Punk put in effort with Page? His friendship with Colt have anything to do with his inability to suddenly make things work? Or was he getting fucking carried by MJF?
> 
> One or the other. Every other answer doesn’t work, “brother”.


I am not here to argue that everything Punk has done has been great. Like I said, if he is the one who chose to book himself in this way, I will be the first one to criticize him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Omega’s booking and not advertising a title vs title match is his. Punk’s “good” booking with MJF is his.

Punk’s bad booking is attributed to “the Booker of the Year”. FTR’s bad booking is attributed to “The Cucamonga Kids.”

No more needs to be said.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Omega’s booking and not advertising a title vs title match is his. Punk’s “good” booking with MJF is his.
> 
> Punk’s bad booking is attributed to “the Booker of the Year”. FTR’s bad booking is attributed to “The Cucamonga Kids.”
> 
> No more needs to be said.


Who are you arguing with? It is very clearly not me. I just said if Punk chose that, I would be the first to criticize him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> Who are you arguing with? It is very clearly not me. I just said if Punk chose that, I would be the first to criticize him.


So, you are attributing that great 4-5 months with MJF feud as being TK’s work? When it was Omega, it was strictly Omega’s booking. When it is bad, we assume it has to be TK. When it is good, we assume it is Punk, because it certainly can’t be “Booker of the Year”.

Am I the only seeing how this works?


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> So, you are attributing that great 4-5 months with MJF feud as being TK’s work?


If forced to guess, I would assume both MJF and Punk lobbied to work together, Tony OK'd it, and then the two of them planned out what they wanted to do with frequent hugs and encouragement from Tony.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> If forced to guess, I would assume both MJF and Punk lobbied to work together, Tony OK'd it, and then the two of them planned out what they wanted to do with frequent hugs and encouragement from Tony.


Ahhh. So I was right. 

“When it is good, I’m giving credit to Punk. When it is bad like the stuff with Page or with Moxley, I’m blaming TK.”


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Ahhh. So I was right.
> 
> “When it is good, I’m giving credit to Punk. When it is bad like the stuff with Page or with Moxley, I’m blaming TK.”


What? Sometimes I really think you are having a conversation with someone else. I just said TWICE that if Punk was the one who pushed for/wanted to be booked in an awful way, I would blame him.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> What? Sometimes I really think you are having a conversation with someone else. I just said TWICE that if Punk was the one who pushed for/wanted to be booked in an awful way, I would blame him.


“IF…”

So, YOUR assumption is that when it was good stuff like MJF, then you assume it is Punk and MJF with Tony’s entire contribution being a hug. YOUR assumption about Page and Mox is that it must be on Tony, but IF it happens to be Punk….

I’m repeating your thoughts here. Nothing more, nothing less..


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> “IF…”
> 
> So, YOUR assumption is that when it was good stuff like MJF, then you assume it is Punk and MJF with Tony’s entire contribution being a hug. YOUR assumption about Page and Mox is that it must be on Tony, but IF it happens to be Punk….
> 
> I’m repeating your thoughts here. Nothing more, nothing less..


I would assume that match lengths and who goes over and how would be determined by the booker. So until I hear otherwise, I am not going to assume Punk pitched the idea of getting squashed in three minutes...but maybe he did?

For Page, I would put that on Punk and Page for not getting along/wanting to work together which I would call unprofessional. Again, I am not here to defend everything Punk has ever said or done. That is black and white thinking. Punk is obviously known to have issues with certain people.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

One Shed said:


> I would assume that match lengths and who goes over and how would be determined by the booker. So until I hear otherwise, I am not going to assume Punk pitched the idea of getting squashed in three minutes...but maybe he did?
> 
> For Page, *I would put that on Punk and Page for not getting along/wanting to work together which I would call unprofessional*. Again, I am not here to defend everything Punk has ever said or done. That is black and white thinking. Punk is obviously known to have issues with certain people.


Then you don’t get to blame “Booker of the Year” for Punk’s failure to outdo Kenny by more than 18k fucking viewers. 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

bdon said:


> Then you don’t get to blame “Booker of the Year” for Punk’s failure to outdo Kenny by more than 18k fucking viewers. 🤷🏼‍♂️


Of course I do. If your star's segment is bookended by clowns and heatless personality vacuums, that is going to affect the quality of the show. Booker of the year decided to stubbornly stick to his plan to make Page champion instead of Danielson or Punk, and we all saw the result. Then, Punk gets hurt six minutes after finally becoming champ.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

18k viewers. Big time star.


----------



## The real Axel (May 20, 2006)

bdon said:


> 18k viewers. Big time star.


You've been getting clowned on for a few pages now. You seem somewhat emotional about the whole thing. Maybes post that picture of the Elite's ratings again to make yourself feel better


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

One Shed said:


> Ah, so you have none.
> 
> Look, if it actually was Punk's idea to book the match last week the way it was booked I will be the first one to say he should not be booking. I simply have no idea and neither do you. Plenty of people who I very much like as on air talents should never be in the creative process. Jericho is the best example of that.


This is the problem with AEW the talent get too much sway, the evps are not qualified and the booker is a money mark with no experience. Results sometimes in good things but mostly chaos and bad shit. Really need some experienced writers and Tony to stop some from having so much creative. Jericho has basically ruined himself and others over the last couple of years as Tony is a mark and can't say no. Same with mox danielson and possibly punk.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The real Axel said:


> You've been getting clowned on for a few pages now. You seem somewhat emotional about the whole thing. Maybes post that picture of the Elite's ratings again to make yourself feel better


18k viewer difference. What a star.

Not sure how I have been exposed. I never once claimed The Elite to be massive stars. Check my post history. I have only pointed out, over and over, how no one - not Bryan, not Punk, not FTR, or any other “they have psychology and sell” characters, unlike The Cucamonga Kids and Twinkletoes!!”

18k viewer difference that cost them MILLIONS per year.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Again, I’d be real fucking embarrassed if Adam Cole stepped in as the lead star of the show and there was only a ratings difference of EIGHT-TEEN-FUCKING-THOUSAND.

If Punk is a big star and needle mover, what does that make The Hardly Boys and “Wrestling’s Greatest ARTIST”..?


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> I guess nobody told Kenny he doesn’t have a lot to do with the women’s division.
> 
> As of 18 months ago, he says it’s his top priority above his own career:
> 
> ...


Not ONLY Japanese girls but Japanese outlaw girls like Riho were the ones he wanted pushed. Why do you think a monster like Nyla Rise was jobbing to Riho and bumping for her when Riho was half her size.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> Again, I’d be real fucking embarrassed if Adam Cole stepped in as the lead star of the show and there was only a ratings difference of EIGHT-TEEN-FUCKING-THOUSAND.
> 
> If Punk is a big star and needle mover, what does that make The Hardly Boys and “Wrestling’s Greatest ARTIST”..?


What about merch sales and PPV buys? Pretty sure those are worth something. I believe Punk crashed the site when his first shirt dropped.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> What about merch sales and PPV buys? Pretty sure those are worth something. I believe Punk crashed the site when his first shirt dropped.


And yet everyone of y’all used to laugh when merch sales and PPV buys were brought up. “Weekly TV rights fees are where the real money is!!” Maybe you weren’t around during that time, but that’s the been mantra ever since Vince McMahon did the $1b deal for TV rights.

Where the big money is, TV ratings, Punk AND Bryan were worth _a whopping 18k more viewers on average_. We’ll ignore that Nielsen admits to a 10% margin of error.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

If Omega were the promoter he couldn’t have hired 8/10 of them because he doesn’t have the money to do so. 

So he was just being honest about his finances.


----------



## DZ Crew (Sep 26, 2016)

bdon said:


> And yet everyone of y’all used to laugh when merch sales and PPV buys were brought up. “Weekly TV rights fees are where the real money is!!” Maybe you weren’t around during that time, but that’s the been mantra ever since Vince McMahon did the $1b deal for TV rights.
> 
> Where the big money is, TV ratings, Punk AND Bryan were worth _a whopping 18k more viewers on average_. We’ll ignore that Nielsen admits to a 10% margin of error.


I've been of the opinion that all three factors are important if you're gonna consider someone a draw/needle mover. Merch sales and ppv buys are proof that you're worth your contract alongside ratings. 18k more viewers is still an increase no matter how you look at it. But again, we're in agreement that neither of them is really a needle mover at this point.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

DZ Crew said:


> I've been of the opinion that all three factors are important if you're gonna consider someone a draw/needle mover. Merch sales and ppv buys are proof that you're worth your contract alongside ratings. 18k more viewers is still an increase no matter how you look at it. But again, we're in agreement that neither of them is really a needle mover at this point.


I have been saying forever that prime Austin and The Rock can show up tomorrow, and it isn’t going to change things. Cornette doesn’t explain it or touch on it often, but the biggest reason I hated the Attitude Era as a fucking teenager is this: the minute you go for broke like they did, a one man army fighting the goddamn CEO and winning, you have jumped the shark. The car crash television that was Attitude Era was still the beginnings of the law of diminishing returns. Let’s look at this:

- You give away Sable, Torrie, etc weekly on tv in their bra and panties, which was widely unheard of on any non-paid cable television channel.

- Austin fighting the evil CEO

- Undertaker’s DEAD FUCKING BROTHER RETURNING TO EXACT REVENGE

- DX invading WCW with a tank

- Austin being unafraid of the most feared combat sport star ever in Mike Tyson

- Mankind and Jeff Hardy making big falls an expectation to the point it was a clear “stunt”


You can only go so big before you hurt the overall product. It’s the same thing Cornette and the like cry about today with the superkicks, but those issues in ‘98 were a more subtle beginning to the end as business was booming.

All of that might as well have been any random
90s sitcom doing the cliche “pregnant woman stuck in an elevator” shark jumping moment. There is no coming back from that without repeating things. Or maybe going to space like every movie franchise does after 7-8 films.

This is the state of wrestling. Thanks Vince, you money grubbing prick.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Whenever Brian Last spreads his “wisdom” he always sounds like a guy stretching a story for the sake of controversy. You can hear it in his voice that he is making a mountain out of a mole hill. All this is just to poke the AEW bear that is the twitter community and elsewhere online. Riling up the fanbase with ignorant opinions must be good for downloads from potential hate-listening. They hate (or pretend to hate) Kenny and that gets them attention whether they speak the truth or not.


----------



## Yoshihiko (Aug 22, 2021)

One Shed said:


> How many dolls/kids were in the meeting? Hilarious if true.


Say it to my face, I'll infinity destroy you all the way from here to Nepal


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Yoshihiko said:


> Say it to my face, I'll infinity destroy you all the way from here to Nepal


I would, but your face is usually up someone's ass, no?


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Saintpat said:


> I’ve noticed Punk’s humblebrag ‘my locker room door is always open’ — which is a fancy way of saying ‘I have my own locker room, I don’t have to mess with all the riffraff around here.’


Moist major stars have their own lockerroom. Top guys have to travel a lot more and tend to carry a lot more stuff with them. 

You think Omega an the Bucks use the normal lockeroom with everyone else? You think Cody did? Punk is a bigger draw than all of them. Danielson might not, just because he's such a nice guy and might like sharing the lockerroom. But you give me a major star in wrestling, a top guy, besides Danielson, who didn't have their own lockerroom,.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Cornette's crew is saying this.... The one's who have a vendetta against Omega?
> 
> Yeah...





#BadNewsSanta said:


> lol I don't really buy this report, but if there's any truth to it I'd be curious to hear who Kenny wouldn't have hired.





DJ Punk said:


> Yea, I'm not buying it lol. Happy to be proven wrong, but need a more credible source than fucking Corny of all people.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567597765290590216


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Leviticus said:


> Not ONLY Japanese girls but Japanese outlaw girls like Riho were the ones he wanted pushed. Why do you think a monster like Nyla Rise was jobbing to Riho and bumping for her when Riho was half her size.


We gotta be honest here. Riho is small but she is a very traditional mat wrestler. Her big spot is a basic flying crossbody. Not an "outlaw" wrestler at all. In fact, you could consider Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa to be more outlaw, since all their best matches are hardcore matches with thumbtacks and barbed wire.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

For a guy of average size, average charisma, and who can't talk well, Omega sure has a high opinion of himself.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Geeee said:


> We gotta be honest here. Riho is small but she is a very traditional mat wrestler. Her big spot is a basic flying crossbody. Not an "outlaw" wrestler at all. In fact, you could consider Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa to be more outlaw, since all their best matches are hardcore matches with thumbtacks and barbed wire.


Riho is a 'traditional mat wrestler'?

Wow... just.... wow 😆😆😆😆😆


----------



## lic05 (Jun 30, 2006)

ripcitydisciple said:


> Cornette's crew is saying this.... The one's who have a vendetta against Omega?
> 
> Yeah...


Some people are just that desperate, they take the word of not even Jim Cornette, _but one of his lackeys. _LMAO.


----------



## BIIIG Nige (5 mo ago)

Omega's done it all, his portfolio of work in Japan proves this. Some of the best matches in wrestling that casuals wouldn't ever see. Don't be fooled by thinking because he didn't want the success in the US first, he isn't good. He didn't win the PWI #1 spot for years for nothing, kids.


----------



## Leviticus (May 1, 2020)

Geeee said:


> We gotta be honest here. Riho is small but she is a very traditional mat wrestler. Her big spot is a basic flying crossbody. Not an "outlaw" wrestler at all. In fact, you could consider Britt Baker and Thunder Rosa to be more outlaw, since all their best matches are hardcore matches with thumbtacks and barbed wire.


Riho was NEVER a star in Japan. She wrestlers for the Joshi equivelent of DDT, Ribbon, which hired her when she was 9 years old. That tells you all you need to known about the promotions she worked with. And she's also made a name for herself in the over-sexualized apartment wrestling which is basically softcore wrestling-based porn.

She was never even considered by any serious Joshi promotions until she got international exposure with AEW, and why is that? Because they didn't think she was good enough. 

Having Riho bumping someone like Nyla Rose is like Gillberg bumping the Big Show.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1570444055808561152


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

Meltzer now admitting Kenny did indeed say that.

I swear these guys denied that happened a few weeks ago when Brian Last broke the news.

And then they tell you their sources are not biased.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Meltzer now admitting Kenny did indeed say that.
> 
> I swear these guys denied that happened a few weeks ago when Brian Last broke the news.
> 
> And then they tell you their sources are not biased.


I never doubted he said it. Sounds totally like some kind of clueless “rah rah” speech he would try to give, some Michael Jordan-type of tough love speech.

People really undersell the goofiness that goes on in Kenny’s mind lol


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

The funny thing is the guys and women that wouldn't be aimed at by omega are the ones that actually shouldn't be in the promotion aka bland joshi women favoured by omega, bland work rate buddies of elite and skinny flippy indy acts favoured by elite members


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Imagine your starting a new job and your boss shows you around and says "if it were up to me. I wouldn't have hired you"

That wouldn't make you feel uncomfortable


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Shouldn't bad hires be a reflection on the boss/upper management, not the employees? Tony Khan could release these 80%ers tomorrow and yet they are still on the payroll weeks after this supposed speech.


If Tony Khan hired you tomorrow for 6 figures to be in AEW, wouldn't most of us take it? I know I would and I have no experience wrestling.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Gn1212 said:


> Meltzer now admitting Kenny did indeed say that.
> 
> I swear these guys denied that happened a few weeks ago when Brian Last broke the news.
> 
> And then they tell you their sources are not biased.


He also said one version was that he was looking at Ospreay while saying that though and being sarcastic due to their worked feud.

I'm surprised Ospreay was at a talent meeting but I guess everyone who was in the building was there.


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

3venflow said:


> He also said one version was that he was looking at Ospreay while saying that though and being sarcastic due to their worked feud.
> 
> I'm surprised Ospreay was at a talent meeting but I guess everyone who was in the building was there.
> 
> View attachment 133513


"One version"

Listen, if I was talking man-to-man with my boss and we had a good relationship I could take that as a joke.

Doing it in a talent meeting to address backstage drama ain't it. I used to have a big boss who had shitty humour like this in meetings but all the jokes felt like direct shots at people and the joke bit felt like an excuse to get it out of his system.

I can understand why people took it the wrong way, especially people who don't really know Kenny or have a good relationship with him.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Update: Meltzer confirms Brian Last's report was 100% true. So much for it being FAKE NEWS because "LOL CORNETTE!"*



> Voices of Wrestling podcast that Omega stated something along the lines of “I wouldn’t have even hired 80% of you.” Dave Meltzer of F4WOnline.com provided additional details about what Omega’s line…
> 
> “He absolutely said the line. One version is that it was very clear when he said it he was being comedic, that he was looking at Will Ospreay when he said it, then said that he was just messing with Ospreay. Many laughed about it. Others took it as serious and there were those upset about it. Several told us it was something totally misinterpreted and taken out of context but others didn’t like it.”


----------



## Omos=Next Big Thing (7 mo ago)

Even if it is meant as a joke, there is some truth to it. I mean why are guys like Aron Solo, Brock Anderson, Brandon Cutler, Danhausen, Fuego del Sol, Kyle O´Reilly, Lee Johnson, Luther, Nakazawa, QT Marshall, Peter Avalon, Serpentico, Shawn Dean, Sonny Kiss, Tony Nese or Wheeler Yuta on the roster?


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Maybe the ones who took it seriously _should_ have taken it seriously. But instead of being pissed off at Omega about it, take a look at how they can improve themselves, like maybe listening to coaches instead of thinking they have nothing more to learn because they’re on tv now.


----------



## Ultimo Duggan (Nov 19, 2021)

Omos=Next Big Thing said:


> Even if it is meant as a joke, there is some truth to it. I mean why are guys like Aron Solo, Brock Anderson, Brandon Cutler, Danhausen, Fuego del Sol, Kyle O´Reilly, Lee Johnson, Luther, Nakazawa, QT Marshall, Peter Avalon, Serpentico, Shawn Dean, Sonny Kiss, Tony Nese or Wheeler Yuta on the roster?


All promotions need enhancement talent.

Brock Anderson - an ACTUAL rookie. He shouldn’t be in matches on TV yet. He is not eating up much screen time at all.

Aaron Solo - atm, a young but experienced jobber.

QT Marshall - He does backstage stuff. He is also a good worker and heel group leader. He rarely gets TV time. When he does he loses.

Michael Nakazawa - another guy who probably more important backstage. He rarely makes it on YouTube and never wrestles on the TNT/TBS networks.

Brandon Cutler - a pretty high calibre jobber - if ever there was one. He also works backstage.

Fuego del Sol - great jobber and sidekick character. He might not be on any AEW shows at all going forward.

Kyle O’Reilly - O, really? He lacks personality but fit right in with the feud against the Elite. It’s nobody’s fault the big Elite trios feud didn’t get a chance to continue due to injuries. 

Wheeler Yuta - He’s a developing young talent. He fits well with the BCC.

Lee Johnson, Shawn Dean - Both started off as jobber son Dark. Dean also works backstage. Johnson has really improved from where he started from in AEW.

Sonny Kiss - hired back when WWE hoarded all the talent as AEW was just starting up. Sonny could really be out of a job once contracts are renewed. It made sense at the time to hire Sonny. Much like Joey Janela was a good initial signing, is almost never on television after thirty or so better signings came into AEW.

Luther - Obviously a friend of Jericho’s. I thought I read somewhere credible that Luther is another one with a backstage role. People only think of the unfortunate match Luther had on Jericho’s anniversary show as a reason to get rid of him. Believe it or not that was a very rusty Luther you all saw that one time he had a prominent match on Dynamite. He has actually improved considerably while working 99% of his matches on YouTube AEW shows. He lost some weight and developed a fun undercard team with Serpentico.

Serpentico - top tier level jobber. Sometimes wrestles under his real name as well. Chaos Project is actually a fun little jobber to the stars team.

Peter Avalon - Another top level jobber. He has great undercard heel charisma. The Librarians was definitely not a gimmick for the international market. The Bucks likely know him from the California scene. He never gets on TV lately. He is talented enough to be a regular - a lower level JTTS regular but a regular nonetheless. He looks very punchable. That is always a valued commodity.

Danhausen - He is on camera maybe thirty seconds each appearance he makes. He is harmless to use as he is currently.

Tony Nese - If he isn’t going to win much Nese is another ideal jobber/JTTS to employ on any wrestling roster. He is also good enough in the ring to deserve a push. He just isn’t colourful enough to pull fans into getting involved with his character.

They are all pretty useful to a working promotion. A lot were hired through their connection to various EVPs. Take a look at the roster and staff of any wrestling organization and it is littered with friends and associates of whoever happens to be in power. It also happens far too often in the real world than we probably realize.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> Maybe the ones who took it seriously _should_ have taken it seriously. But instead of being pissed off at Omega about it, *take a look at how they can improve themselves, like maybe listening to coaches instead of thinking they have nothing more to learn because they’re on tv now.*


So, Omega was talking about his buddy Hangman Page? Brutal. 😉


----------



## Bahn Yuki (Mar 6, 2011)

bdon said:


> I never doubted he said it. Sounds totally like some kind of clueless “rah rah” speech he would try to give, some Michael Jordan-type of tough love speech.
> 
> People really undersell the goofiness that goes on in Kenny’s mind lol


Did you watch the ppv after his match on the top ramp he looked right into the camera and said to the boys in the back? That was live on ppv. 

Anyhow if he wants to belittle his wrestlers that's his perogative. I have never felt negative reinforcement helps any. Notice who spoke in the most recent meeting: Jericho, Moxley, and Danielson. Not hangman... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Bahn Yuki said:


> Did you watch the ppv after his match on the top ramp he looked right into the camera and said to the boys in the back? That was live on ppv.
> 
> Anyhow if he wants to belittle his wrestlers that's his perogative. I have never felt negative reinforcement helps any. Notice who spoke in the most recent meeting: Jericho, Moxley, and Danielson. Not hangman...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


Every type of leadership works. Kobe Bryant and Michael Jordan are two of the very best leaders in all of sport, and they are also two of the most difficult people to please. Why? Because they drive a hard bargain and demand excellence.


----------



## Goatlord (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm not sure what the deal with Kenny Omega is. I watched him over 10 years ago in ROH and he was fine there. He was athletic and fast in his prime, perfectly a fit for the promotion. I don't see anything in him as a top guy in a major promotion though. I think he's just a guy that's probably very good at backstage politics, nothing more. His look, charisma, and personality are all so forgettable and nothing about him screams main-event guy or top star. He would be a mid-carder in the late 2000s TNA/WWE jobbing to Joe, Styles, Sting, Nigel, the Main Event Mafia, half the X-Division guys (in fact, X-Division title is the highest I could see him as), Cena, Orton, Taker, Triple H etc and at best an Intercontinental Champion there too. 

I'm not even invested in him at all, I have nothing against him, but he screams past-era mid-carder material in every regard. If you compare him to all the names above I mentioned that were the top stars during the WWE/TNA era around 2007-2012, what makes him more special, or even just equal to them? All these guys are so far beyond him it's laughable.


----------



## Ernie D (8 mo ago)

Given the size of its roster, AEW should be running thrice weekly A,B, and maybe C shows. That's how young talent gets good.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

It’s an absurdly stupid thing for an EVP to say in a roster meeting where you’re trying to address some serious issues and also smooth over some things for morale.

But Kenny wants to crack jokes with his buddy because in kayfabe they’re having some kind of twitter spat that’s leading to an angle? Then why say EIGHTY PERCENT … Ospreay isn’t 80% of the roster. And why work an angle at a talent meeting that’s not televised and not reaching your audience (I mean, part of the meeting was ‘let’s not go to the dirtsheets with stuff, keep our locker room issues in house and work them out … so this wasn’t supposed to get out at all).

Of course we’re talking about an outfit that still hasn’t updated its ratings since August. Their website still lists Mox as champ and CM Punk as the No. 1 contender.

This company.


----------

